# Are the spider farmer sf4000 a good led grow light



## Bicpickle (Dec 12, 2019)

Thinking of getting a couple sf4000 grow lights... just wondering if anyone is running them or has any input on if they are a quality light or not thanks...


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 12, 2019)

Im pleased with the 2 sf2000 I purchased, no issues with arrival/setup, very light weight and much cooler than the 400w MH they replaced.


----------



## Bicpickle (Dec 12, 2019)

Wondering if they will be close to equal of the 1000w hps ?


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bicpickle said:


> Wondering if they will be close to equal of the 1000w hps ?


to me they don't have the same coverage or penetration, but I'm new to LED so could be wrong. My 2 seem to have about the same coverage as my 600w, but more even coverage instead of spot light in the middle. The light seems to fall off immediately on the sides, so anything directly underneath looks amazing. I don't have the proper tools to measure the PAR though sorry.


----------



## OGBudz (Dec 13, 2019)

I was looking at this light as well. Seen some PAR tests for this light done on YouTube from a couple reputable guys and both say this light is more than sufficient with a footprint big enough for a 5 x 5 tent.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 13, 2019)

They say the flower footprint is 5x5, I struggle to believe that. With a ppf slightly higher than a 600w hps and only 450+- watts I think it would light up a 4x4 well but struggle with more.


----------



## christopher jordan (Dec 13, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> They say the flower footprint is 5x5, I struggle to believe that. With a ppf slightly higher than a 600w hps and only 450+- watts I think it would light up a 4x4 well but struggle with more.


I read its actually 410W from the wall. Migro had it at 2.0 umols not 2.7 like they claim. I still think its a good light. Better than Mars.


----------



## Rayi (Dec 13, 2019)

So what your saying is one of these lights will flower a 4 by 4


----------



## Bicpickle (Dec 13, 2019)

Rayi said:


> So what your saying is one of these lights will flower a 4 by 4


Should work fine in a 4x4 anything more is pushing it


----------



## Buds N Brew (Dec 17, 2019)

I was ready to pull the trigger on two SF4000s then I saw this:





Amazon.com : Full Spectrum 480w lm301b LED Board Kits for 44ft Grow Tent led Grow Light with RED660nm (3500K+RED) : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Full Spectrum 480w lm301b LED Board Kits for 44ft Grow Tent led Grow Light with RED660nm (3500K+RED) : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




I bought two of those instead.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 18, 2019)

Buds N Brew said:


> I was ready to pull the trigger on two SF4000s then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that looks identical, nice find and saved some cash.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Feb 24, 2020)

Buds N Brew said:


> I was ready to pull the trigger on two SF4000s then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the performance of this light?


----------



## EliteCultivation (Feb 27, 2020)

Update on the light?


----------



## Flowers.ave (Mar 8, 2020)

Just ordered an sf4000 then ran into this thread smh about to cancel and try that amazon light haha


----------



## GreenDave123 (Mar 23, 2020)

Any updates on the amazon light??


----------



## CptTripps (Mar 23, 2020)

Following...


----------



## WaterDog (Mar 23, 2020)

Shipping takes months at this point, anyone have them yet?


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 24, 2020)

Running 2 sf 2ks right now in my 4x4 just about to flip to flower we’ll see how it does but like previously stated around 410 Watts from the wall leaves me a little nervous but should be fine with 25ish Watts psqft....my girls seemed to like them in veg


----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 24, 2020)

BigSsecrets said:


> Running 2 sf 2ks right now in my 4x4 just about to flip to flower we’ll see how it does but like previously stated around 410 Watts from the wall leaves me a little nervous but should be fine with 25ish Watts psqft....my girls seemed to like them in veg


Apparently, we want closer to 50w/sft

If you can move your plants and light to one side of the tent

hth


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 24, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Apparently, we want closer to 50w/sft
> 
> If you can move your plants and light to one side of the tent
> 
> hth


Being as small as they are I do have them both pushed towards the front of the tent and for other reference it’s only 4 plants even tho they won’t be crowded I have a feeling I’ll be ordering another 1-200 Watts to supplement


----------



## Silentvirtue (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm running 2 Sf2000 and 1 SF1000 9 days in (Inc seed soaking) and I have to say I'm impressed with build packaging and brightness. They run fairly cool aswell.

So far I'm vegging under the single SF1000 and the seedlings aren't leggy at 24 inches so I'm guessing it's putting out good PAR.

I would of done 2 x 4000 just cost was a factor. 

Pictures here are from ,the end of the first week again including day 1 as soaking period.






Spider Farmer And 8 Main Colas Experiment (Mainlining/Manifolding)


For anyone who is interested I will be posting the observations and results as the weeks go on here. I am normally a strict HPS and MH fan but have decided to see what happens when I use the Spider Farmer lights instead. I have germinated 7 seeds and had 6/7 come through, this will be...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 28, 2020)

5x5 one SF 4000 and add a SF 2000 panel. Or 1 Game Changer 680. GC has some nice easy dimming feature and built in fans. Liking mine


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Powertech (Mar 28, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> 5x5 one SF 4000 and add a SF 2000 panel. Or 1 Game Changer 680. GC has some nice easy dimming feature and built in fans. Liking mine


Good lord, the Gamechanger as its called, is over $1,000....noooo thank you


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 28, 2020)

It's equal to a SF 4000 and 2000 combined and around the same price. It's $1000 US and with the extra features, build quality. I have the panels separated, however it came with sturdy hardware to make it a single adjustable unit.


----------



## CptTripps (Mar 29, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> Or 1 Game Changer 680.


I can't find any info on the google machine for this light. Can you post a link?


----------



## Powertech (Mar 29, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> It's equal to a SF 4000 and 2000 combined and around the same price. It's $1000 US and with the extra features, build quality. I have the panels separated, however it came with sturdy hardware to make it a single adjustable unit.


Spider Farmers are way overpriced now as well so you didn't help your argument any lol. That is nice that you can separate it out, I always thought these lights meant for a big area but all grouped in the center was stupid

Yes i have 4 SF1000's, but i got them before they jacked the price up


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 29, 2020)

GAME CHANGER


----------



## Powertech (Mar 29, 2020)

Neither, build it yourself.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 29, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Spider Farmers are way overpriced now as well so you didn't help your argument any lol. That is nice that you can separate it out, I always thought these lights meant for a big area but all grouped in the center was stupid
> 
> Yes i have 4 SF1000's, but i got them before they jacked the price up


You may well be correct and they're is probably something out there cheaper with the same or similar components? When I bought mine, I checked out a bunch of them and this was the best deal and had a switch to change intensity instead of a screwdriver and unnecessary work, it also has fans which help the unit perform better. The housing is built strong and sturdy, not flimsy and lightweight, it's got some geft to it


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 29, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> You may well be correct and they're is probably something out there cheaper with the same or similar components? When I bought mine, I checked out a bunch of them and this was the best deal and had a switch to change intensity instead of a screwdriver and unnecessary work, it also has fans which help the unit perform better. The housing is built strong and sturdy, not flimsy and lightweight, it's got some geft to it


 I meant heft not geft. I looked at PLC, Gavita and a few others. Bottom line is this light shared same components in a better stronger package, with the aforementioned features. I've looked at the SF's, Mars TS and don't like the dimensions as much, and the Game Changer is 340 true watts per panel and had the best PPF in a controlled laboratory test, not some guy on You Tube doing a self test, notice in the link of their certified for Industrial use.


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 29, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Spider Farmers are way overpriced now as well so you didn't help your argument any lol. That is nice that you can separate it out, I always thought these lights meant for a big area but all grouped in the center was stupid
> 
> Yes i have 4 SF1000's, but i got them before they jacked the price up


I am looking into the spider farmer to add to 2 315 cmh in a 5x5.

I can get the sf1000 for 140 which doesnt seem too expensive but why do you think its overpriced?


----------



## Powertech (Mar 29, 2020)

chronnie49 said:


> I am looking into the spider farmer to add to 2 315 cmh in a 5x5.
> 
> I can get the sf1000 for 140 which doesnt seem too expensive but why do you think its overpriced?


$140 not too bad, look at Amazon holy crap. I think around $1/W would be fair price for any LED, still build it for less though


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 29, 2020)

Powertech said:


> $140 not too bad, look at Amazon holy crap. I think around $1/W would be fair price for any LED, still build it for less though


Sorry i forgot to mention its 140 euros so around 155 dollars. On amazon I would pay almost 200 euros which I agree is over priced.


----------



## Silentvirtue (Mar 29, 2020)

_You can also buy on Ali baba SF2000 for around $120 ish. Gutted only just found out....._


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 29, 2020)

Silentvirtue said:


> _You can also buy on Ali baba SF2000 for around $120 ish. Gutted only just found out....._


Links


----------



## Silentvirtue (Mar 29, 2020)

Source on m.alibaba.com


, You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## Silentvirtue (Mar 29, 2020)

Your welcome


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 29, 2020)

Silentvirtue said:


> Source on m.alibaba.com
> 
> 
> , You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com
> ...



Are you sure thats actually a spider farmer light?

It doesnt say spider farmer anywhere, just using SF for the model. It also has a dimmer switch and spider farmer has to be dimmed on the driver using a screw driver.

Either way thats a good price.


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 29, 2020)

Silentvirtue said:


> Your welcome


Thanks


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 29, 2020)

I pulled 6 oz of 1 sf1000 at 96 watts. Decent light for the price i paid. Dense frosty buds.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 29, 2020)

Light already paid for itself


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 29, 2020)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> I pulled 6 oz of 1 sf1000 at 96 watts. Decent light for the price i paid. Dense frosty buds.



Is that 6 oz dry? 

How many plants and what size grow area do you have?


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 29, 2020)

chronnie49 said:


> Is that 6 oz dry?
> 
> How many plants and what size grow area do you have?


2 plants 3x1.5. Autos too


----------



## Powertech (Mar 29, 2020)

I pulled 713g dried off one plant my first grow ever using 4 SF1000's
They are great lights, just now way overpriced


----------



## chronnie49 (Mar 29, 2020)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> 2 plants 3x1.5. Autos too



Nice harvest for such a small light.

Ill be running 2 sf1000 and 2 315 cmh in a 5x5 next run so I am excited to see how that turns out.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 30, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Spider Farmers are way overpriced now as well so you didn't help your argument any lol. That is nice that you can separate it out, I always thought these lights meant for a big area but all grouped in the center was stupid
> 
> Yes i have 4 SF1000's, but i got them before they jacked the price up


I was not aware that they kicked up the price. According to HLG, SFs are MADE by Mars. That makes no sens to me since Mars has always sold crap lights, but if true, maybe they realized no one was buying their crap lights as both were too close in MSRP. Other than that possibility, it's not uncommon for a new product to start at entry level price point to build their name/brand

I will look it up, but how much did they raise their prices percentage wise?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 30, 2020)

Powertech said:


> I pulled 713g dried off one plant my first grow ever using 4 SF1000's
> They are great lights, just now way overpriced



If my math is correct:

713 g X $10/gm= $7130 *from one grow*. 

4 x SF 1000 X $170 (assuming that's the new price)= $680

Still seems like a no-brainer to me


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 30, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> I was not aware that they kicked up the price. According to HLG, SFs are MADE by Mars. That makes no sens to me since Mars has always sold crap lights, but if true, maybe they realized no one was buying their crap lights as both were too close in MSRP. Other than that possibility, it's not uncommon for a new product to start at entry level price point to build their name/brand
> 
> I will look it up, but how much did they raise their prices percentage wise?


I’m not sure what they used to cost (noob) but I paid like 315 for an sf2k month ago


----------



## Moldy (Mar 30, 2020)

BigSsecrets said:


> I’m not sure what they used to cost (noob) but I paid like 315 for an sf2k month ago


I'm still shopping, looking at the SF2000, now @ 329 USD from Amazon. Saw some on Alibaba for a lot cheaper but didn't take my CC so chose not to buy from them. It seemed to good to be true, like 245 USD for a SF4000??


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 30, 2020)

Moldy said:


> I'm still shopping, looking at the SF2000, now @ 329 USD from Amazon. Saw some on Alibaba for a lot cheaper but didn't take my CC so chose not to buy from them. It seemed to good to be true, like 245 USD for a SF4000??


I like them so do my girls


----------



## Powertech (Mar 30, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> I was not aware that they kicked up the price. According to HLG, SFs are MADE by Mars. That makes no sens to me since Mars has always sold crap lights, but if true, maybe they realized no one was buying their crap lights as both were too close in MSRP. Other than that possibility, it's not uncommon for a new product to start at entry level price point to build their name/brand
> 
> I will look it up, but how much did they raise their prices percentage wise?


I got them for $129 US back in I think August of last year. I understand raising your price a little due to popularity, but not that much


----------



## Darknes01 (Mar 30, 2020)

im getting ready to do a 6 light setup and i was thinking of either getting the sf 4000 (currently $589 on amazon) , HLG 550 V2 RSPEC ($850) or HLG-600H ( $759). 
I am trying to figure out which one these would be able to give about 2lb per light( in a 4x4 area) 
from the looks of it, if the LED's are the same then more watts should equal more yield in that case the clear winner is the HLG-600H which is rated at pulling 620 watts. I do not have any of these and could not find a concrete test on them to say xyz is better. 
What do you guys think? 
which one should i go for? 
*** Side Note - i currently have 2 fluence spydr 2p's that pull about 680watts each but they are super expensive at about $1400 each so i was looking for a more affordable setup but comparable outcome. 
Few photos of my 4x8 tent running the spydr lights


----------



## Bbc5272 (May 2, 2020)

Silentvirtue said:


> I'm running 2 Sf2000 and 1 SF1000 9 days in (Inc seed soaking) and I have to say I'm impressed with build packaging and brightness. They run fairly cool aswell.
> 
> So far I'm vegging under the single SF1000 and the seedlings aren't leggy at 24 inches so I'm guessing it's putting out good PAR.
> 
> ...





Good afternoon . I have 2 sf2000 and want to put 2 seedlings 2" tall under them or 1 of the lights . What do you think and how far should I keep the light off of them ? Thanks


----------



## makedoneca_83 (May 20, 2020)

Is it possible for somebody to let me know how much you can pull off 1 5x5 with 4xsf1000 or 2xsf2000


----------



## christopher jordan (May 20, 2020)

%x5 is too much space. Your better off in a 4x4 or 3.5x3.5. with that light. 480 kits are better. Better dimming, heat sink options.


----------



## Spiderfarmerled (May 20, 2020)

Yes SF4000 is Samsung leds and meanwell drivers, powerful for 4x4~5x5 space. It won't disappoint you.


----------



## Powertech (May 20, 2020)

makedoneca_83 said:


> Is it possible for somebody to let me know how much you can pull off 1 5x5 with 4xsf1000 or 2xsf2000


did you not read the thread? I got 713g


----------



## Powertech (May 20, 2020)

@Spiderfarmerled about time you join the RIU party


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jun 11, 2020)

Spiderfarmerled said:


> Yes SF4000 is Samsung leds and meanwell drivers, powerful for 4x4~5x5 space. It won't disappoint you.


You got a discount code. I'm gonna buy a few


----------



## Bigturk (Jun 11, 2020)

Email them for a better deal


----------



## Spiderfarmerled (Jun 12, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> You got a discount code. I'm gonna buy a few


Hi friend, you can buy them with the information below:
discount code: SFRIU
our official Spider Farmer Website: https://www.spider-farmer.com/

Thank you so much for your support, if you have any problem, pzl contact us freely.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jun 12, 2020)

Spiderfarmerled said:


> Hi friend, you can buy them with the information below:
> discount code: SFRIU
> our official Spider Farmer Website: https://www.spider-farmer.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for your support, if you have any problem, pzl contact us freely.


When will the SF6500 come out?


----------



## The8thChevron (Jun 12, 2020)

After some research and watching PAR tests I decided the Mars Hydro TSW 2000 was best for me. 5x5 might be pushing it, I have a 4x4 and will probably keep my canopy to 3.5x3.5


----------



## Spiderfarmerled (Jun 12, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> When will the SF6500 come out?


Sorry, at present SF1000/2000/4000 are our mainly grow lights. Sure, if we have any new product development, we will inform you in time. Thank you so much for your attention.


----------



## Onechillhoney (Jun 14, 2020)

I have been running the spider farmer beside the HLG 630 kit. All I can say is I love the spider farmer. Footprint is about a foot or so smaller than my HLG. I would say she is closer to my old 600 watt HID than a 1000 watt. My yield was a little less, but the quality was better with the better environment controls when it came to heat. It’s a great light! I suspect my lower yeaild could have been due to my poor training technique on this last run. LEDS can have a “learning curve”


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jun 14, 2020)

Onechillhoney said:


> I have been running the spider farmer beside the HLG 630 kit. All I can say is I love the spider farmer. Footprint is about a foot or so smaller than my HLG. I would say she is closer to my old 600 watt HID than a 1000 watt. My yield was a little less, but the quality was better with the better environment controls when it came to heat. It’s a great light! I suspect my lower yeaild could have been due to my poor training technique on this last run. LEDS can have a “learning curve”


Learning curve being? How you water, fertilize. Light height? What else you got?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 23, 2020)

Spiderfarmerled said:


> Hi friend, you can buy them with the information below:
> discount code: SFRIU
> our official Spider Farmer Website: https://www.spider-farmer.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for your support, if you have any problem, pzl contact us freely.


Tried the discount code, a $16.79 discount was just not enough to make me pull the trigger, it is less than 3%. Thanks for providing it though, might entice someone.


----------



## Shucks (Mar 1, 2021)

I have 10 in a 5x5 under a SF4000, seems good so far. Just a little worried about yield. Hoping for a pund + but could end up 10 or 12 z's. Just can't tell yet.....In fox farm added roots guano and am using bcseedking genetics. I guess I will light a candle and pray!


----------



## The8thChevron (Mar 1, 2021)

Shucks said:


> I have 10 in a 5x5 under a SF4000, seems good so far. Just a little worried about yield. Hoping for a pund + but could end up 10 or 12 z's. Just can't tell yet.....In fox farm added roots guano and am using bcseedking genetics. I guess I will light a candle and pray!


I got 1.25 pounds under a single Mars Hydro 300w in a 4x4 with 3 plants. I bet you'll do better than you think.


----------



## Choco8 (Mar 1, 2021)

4 out of 5 of the lights here are SF4000s. Great lights. The clear plastic coating over the LEDs is a good feature that some of the cheaper panels don't have. Two things I don't like - the thickness of the aluminum is not adequate to keep the lights from slightly arching over time, and the corner holes come very close to the edge of the panel.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 1, 2021)

Choco8 said:


> 4 out of 5 of the lights here are SF4000s. Great lights. The clear plastic coating over the LEDs is a good feature that some of the cheaper panels don't have. Two things I don't like - the thickness of the aluminum is not adequate to keep the lights from slightly arching over time, and the corner holes come very close to the edge of the panel.View attachment 4841214


How long did you veg those two?!


----------



## Choco8 (Mar 1, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> How long did you veg those two?!


I didn't keep track but I think about a month to 5 weeks. It's Lemon Pie. The other LED lights are these.


----------



## Shucks (Mar 2, 2021)

The8thChevron said:


> I got 1.25 pounds under a single Mars Hydro 300w in a 4x4 with 3 plants. I bet you'll do better than you think.


Thanks Chev, I hope you are right. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Applechewer (Mar 2, 2021)

Grow Daddy LEDs - Your LED Grow Light Source


Grow Lights of all types - Specializing in LED Strips using Samsung's horticultural lighting technology, including the LM561C, LM301b, LM301h




growdaddyleds.com





I went here for a 500watt 4QB set up. Plug n play. Just like SF4000. But cheaper. Also bought a 250watt UV and IR light with my savings from not buying SF. Same tech, par reading via Korona checks out.


----------



## Shucks (Mar 2, 2021)

Those look like a good deal. But I'm all in on my current set up. I emptied the piggy bank!


----------



## The8thChevron (Mar 2, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Those look like a good deal. But I'm all in on my current set up. I emptied the piggy bank!


Awww Shucks


----------



## Shucks (Mar 2, 2021)

The8thChevron said:


> Awww Shucks


LOL


----------

